# Durham, N.C.-- Police Officer Charles Callemyn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

North Carolina Officer Killed in Crash

*Durham, N.C.--* Durham Police Officer Charles Callemyn died after crashing his squad car early Saturday while on his way to help another officer. Now, friends are remembering him as a man who served to protect the public and his country. 
At the Durham Police Department, flags were flying at half-staff Sunday to honor one of its own. 
Callemyn, 33, had been on the force for nearly two years when his car crashed into a highway underpass. 
"He was a fine man, everyday man," said neighbor Henry Cecil. "He'd do you a favor if he could and do you no harm." 
The man in uniform was also a man of faith. Callemyn attended Ebenezer Baptist Church in Hillsborough, where pastor Earl Echols said the news hit hard. 
"It was just a very, very shocking thing to hear," Echols said. 
Echols says Callemyn's job defined him. He was a Duke University police officer before joining Durham's police force. 
"He believed he had an important role in taking care and providing protection for people, and felt in his heart that's what his calling was," Echols said. 
Callemyn also answered the call to serve his country in both the United States Marine Corps and the Army Reserves. After a tour of duty in Afghanistan, Callemyn presented the church with a flag that flew over Bagram Air Force Base for nine hours and 11 minutes. It sits alongside special plaques in a display case at the church. 
"For us, basically, to remember the sacrifice he and other military men and women for the well-being for the country and for the world," Echols said. 
Durham has lost eight officers in the line of duty since 1913. Three were shot to death, two died in motorcycle accidents, one had a heart attack on the job, and one was listed as accidental. Callemyn was the only one to die in a car wreck.

*Funeral Information 
Visitation for Officer Callemyn will be held Monday, Feb. 19 from 6 p.m. to 8 p.m. at Hudson Funeral Home in Durham, N.C. 
 
Funeral services will be held Tuesday, Feb. 20 at 2 p.m. at Pleasant Grove Baptist Church in Creedmoor, N.C.

Information From: WRAL
*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

02/20/2007
*N.C. officer dies in wreck on way to assist another officer*

*Officer Down: Charles Callemyn *- [Durham, North Carolina]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 33
*Additional Info:* Officer Charles Callemyn had served with the Durham Police Department for 2 years and had previously served with served with the Duke University Police Department for 6 years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.

*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Callemyn was killed an automobile accident while responding to back up another officer. *Date of Incident:* February 17, 2007

*N.C. officer dies in wreck on way to assist another officer*
By Matt Dees
The News & Observer
DURHAM - A Durham police officer was killed early Saturday morning after losing control of his patrol car and slamming into an overpass support.
Charles Callemyn, 33, was heading west on Holloway Street about 3 a.m., en route to assist another officer with a traffic stop. He swerved out of control and struck a concrete column supporting the U.S. 70 overpass, police said.
It was the second serious accident involving a Triangle police officer responding to a call in two days. A Raleigh police officer remains hospitalized after he lost control of his car and hit a stand of trees early Thursday morning.
Durham police did not provide any details about Callemyn's accident. They refused to say how fast he was going or describe the nature of the traffic stop, saying the accident remains under investigation.
Callemyn had worked as a Durham police officer since April 2005. Fellow officers declined comment, saying only in a news release that, "Our thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends."
Before joining Durham police, Callemyn spent about six years with the Duke University campus police, Capt. Sara-Jane Raines said. She said he was a steady officer and a good friend.
"He was very loyal. He was very honest," she said.
Raines said Callemyn also was devoted to his two sons, who survive him. Callemyn was in the National Guard and served a tour in Afghanistan in 2002, Raines said.
Raines said she took the news of Callemyn's sudden death hard.
"He had such potential, as a human being and as a police officer," she said.
Meanwhile, Michael Scott Martin was still listed in serious condition at WakeMed Raleigh Campus on Saturday, two days after his accident. Martin, 28, was traveling south on Leesville Road en route to a domestic violence call when he swerved to avoid a deer, according to an accident report.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

R. I. P.


----------

